# Dave Rorem Handling Seminar in July



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

The Duluth Retriever Club is hosting a Handling Seminar on July 1&2, 2006
on our grounds in Duluth, MN. 

Cost: $150.00
$100.00 for DRC members

More details at www.duluthretrieverclub.com or www.duluthretrieverclub.net for our new site under construction.

PM me if you need anything

Jeff Amendola


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

A reminder about our seminar. Participants will have use of our grounds through the 6th of July. Duluth has alot going on in the summer, including music festivals and the scenic north shore. This is a great opportunity for a low cost seminar, and the use of training grounds. And it has NEVER snowed here in July  

http://www.visitduluth.com/


Jeff


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

July is approaching fast and we still have some openings for our Seminar. If your interested, check out our website for registration info.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I do not know what the format is going to be like at the seminar, but I know that I learned so much from Rorem's seminar this past January - the man knows how to read dogs! If you want to become a better handler then I'd recommend you try and attend one of his seminars! 

FOM


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

The format will be similar to that used in Virginia back in 2004. We have a nice sized group right now with room for a couple more. Realize it's a bad weekend for alot, but our club has nice grounds and seminar participants are welcome to use the grounds for a few days following. Hope to see ya there.

Jeff


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

I was at the Virginia seminar in 2004.
A real eye opener as far as handeling information and a great break from the Texas heat.
Wish I could join yall this year.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Seminar starts tomorrow, 9:00 AM. We have room for a few late people, but has filled up the last few weeks. Weather is expected to be beautiful and should make for a great time. 

Jeff


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*GREAT Seminar*

Had a great time at Rorem's seminar. I was amazed at how much all of the handlers improved from the first day to the second day as they ran their own dogs and dogs off of Dave's truck. We got lots of nuggets of handling info and dog training info.

If there is an opportunity for you to attend, you should definitely do so!!

Might be one coming up in Bemidji, MN. Not sure about details.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

There will be another 3 day workshop in Texas. Late January.
Check rtf for details later this summer.


----------

